# Fahrenheit Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey All,

I am currently in the process of opening Fahrenheit Coffee in Toronto. The focus of it will be education!! It will be a forum for Coffee Geeks and Coffee Amateurs to come together and learn from each other. We will host a pour over bar as well as the siphon vacuum pot and serve specialty grade coffee from various origins.

My favorite beverage to make: Cappuccino

My favorite beverage to drink: Ethiopia Sidama-Shanta Golba from a french press!

Will keep everyone posted!!

More...


----------

